# Note to Developers.....



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

First of all, I think I can speak for most by saying how much we appreciate your work and your generosity in freely sharing the fruits of your labor.

Now I will speak for myself, though I imagine that I am not alone. I would gladly pay for completed roms and utilities with detailed instructions explaining various functions.

For examples, I don't understand half of what spare parts, rom manager, and the various tool boxes can do. I'm not sure how to interpret all the functions of these roms and utilities. Mostly I have to dig through and post to various forums to figure things out.

A solution would be like a how to section on your websites or detailed how to text file with the download.

In the forums, I see a lot of common questions or concerns. Example: So many people, have problems using the team blackhats all in ones. I, myself, can go from .340 to .596, but have yet to successfully go from .596 to .340. I'm sure most of us that have had this are missing a few steps. This is so common that people are still resorting to SBF who have the app.

I know this would be a lot of additional work, but if you could figure out how to charge for it, I and others would pay for it. Maybe paid tech support?

I was thrilled to see that samsung hired/offered a contract to one of the android developers who use to work for free. I anticipate we will see more of this in the future. I think making your applications, roms, and utilities more user friendly with documents or tech support could make a hobby into a business.

This is not about criticism or lack of understanding that you have lives. I am a new fan and supporter of the android developers. I am just a user hoping that you will take some of what I said into consideration.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread moved. Please use developers section for releases only. thanks.


----------

